# The RT Boys and Bug



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Those last two of Bug, man. Best pictures of her, ever, I think. I particularly like the next to last. 

I will probably add to this thread since Kylie and Thud already have ongoing ones. Or maybe start one for all the dogs, since I take so many pictures. 

Anyway.


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

I love the RTs and their muscley chests. As always, though, Bug remains my favorite smushy-faced dog.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Amaryllis said:


> Bug remains my favorite smushy-faced dog.


If you can look at Bug and not love her, you're just not human. That dog OOZES personality and so, so wears her heart on her sleeve. I swear I have vague memories of thinking she was the worst dog match in the world for me, but at this point? Pffft. God, I love that dog. She doesn't match my personality, but my god does she balance it well.


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

Bug looks like a little rabbit!


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

This one's not a half bad match, even....

Silly dog.


----------



## SDRRanger (May 2, 2013)

CptJack said:


> This one's not a half bad match, even....
> 
> Silly dog.


Even with the little ears. 

I've noticed in a few pictures that Frost has a shiny eye. Can he see out of his left one?


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

I'm mobile so excuse typos and brevity, but no. He for kicked in the face by another dog before we got him and is totally blind in that eye.


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

LOL looks just like her!


----------



## CandyLeopard (Oct 14, 2013)

Ouu looks like I have another thread to stalk!
I love the first picture of your RT boys, they're gorgeous! 
But OMG I love Bug!! <3 Can I hug her?


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

CandyLeopard said:


> But OMG I love Bug!! <3 Can I hug her?


If you don't mind an extra tongue in your mouth (or nose, or ear, or eye) absolutely! She gets a little, um. Enthusiastic.


----------



## CandyLeopard (Oct 14, 2013)

CptJack said:


> If you don't mind an extra tongue in your mouth (or nose, or ear, or eye) absolutely! She gets a little, um. Enthusiastic.


Oh yeahh, I'm totally used to getting tongue up the nose and in the ear.. or cleaning my teeth. Happens daily, lol!


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

CandyLeopard said:


> Oh yeahh, I'm totally used to getting tongue up the nose and in the ear.. or cleaning my teeth. Happens daily, lol!


Bostons, man. _Bostons._


----------



## Little Wise Owl (Nov 12, 2011)

Love your dogs so much <3



CptJack said:


> If you don't mind an extra tongue in your mouth (or nose, or ear, or eye) absolutely! She gets a little, um. Enthusiastic.


Are we talking about Charlie? lmao


----------

